# Installation on HP laptop - Freeze at BTX loader



## arcangeli (Jul 24, 2010)

Dear all,

I'm not new to bsd and i've used NetBSD for many years. Since 2000, i've using mainly Linux because there wasn't nvidia driver.
Now that FreeBSD have a driver, i'm pleased to come back in the *BSD family 
I've downloaded the cd iso 8.1 rc2 and 8.1), the md5sum are good and i can install 8.1 on another hp laptop (4510s).

When i boot the cd on my HP 8740w laptop (core i7 720 - nvidia quadro fx 3800m), the system freeze with this msg:


```
CD Loader 1.2
Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version 1.02
```

Sometimes, it end up with more message but the computer reboot automaticaly and i can't read it but it last with "BTX halted".

I've installed NetBSD/amd64 5 and ArchLinux on this laptop without problems.
I've tried with an USB dvd player with the same problem.

Thanks

Bruno


----------



## arcangeli (Jul 25, 2010)

Now, i've changed the BIOS parameter for SATA to IDE (AHCI before). The boot loader work.

Next problem is i can't boot with ACPI. Without ACPI, the boot process freeze at:

```
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80e6aa98
```

I've installed FreeBSD 8.1 on my second laptop (HP 4510s) with success. 

Bruno


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 25, 2010)

Try a verbose boot maybe?  Solved the 8.1-RC2 install
here... froze at a different spot though.
(solved it, that is, after I removed a pccard...)


----------



## arcangeli (Jul 26, 2010)

The freeze appear always at the same place.
This is what is on the screen:

```
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced SpeedStep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr d
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xce800-0xcf7ff,0xcf800-0xd07ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atrtc0: <AT Real Time Clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map interrupt.
fdc0: cannot reserve interrupt line
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
uart0: <Non-standard ns8250 class UART with FIFOs> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
est0 <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced SpeedStep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr d
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
RTC BIOS diagnostic error 8f<clock_battery,fixed_disk,invalid_time>
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1596008568 HZ quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80e6aa98
```

I'll try with 9-current later this week.

Thanks for your help

Bruno


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2010)

Comparing that to my dmesg, it looks like it may
be freezing due to usb or firewire irq conflict. Have
you changed/defaulted/disabled those in the bios ? OR
some other non-generic feature of that laptop in 
particular?


----------



## arcangeli (Jul 26, 2010)

I've only changed the SATA to IDE (AHCI from factory setting).

There is two USB 3.0 port onboard.
I'll try to change something in the BIOS.

Thanks

Bruno


----------



## arcangeli (Jul 26, 2010)

After enabling/disabling some BIOS settings, i've found the problem 
It's with the eSATA port. With it disabled, i've got the sysinstall.

Thanks very much.
Bruno


----------

